# Sig Pic sizes...



## coupe-sport

Is it so difficult to keep them below 50k : :


----------



## phil

I reckon less than 22K 

Or you could accidentally delete it, like I did.


----------



## coupe-sport




----------



## BreTT

> Is it so difficult to keep them below 50k Â : :


For anyone struggling, use Ulead Photo Explorer - it is good for maintaining the quality of the photo as you shrink the image in size. A standard 2.0Mb digital pic can be sized to around 22-30kb with no trouble at all.

Any questions, please IM me and I'll see if I can help.


----------



## kmpowell

> For anyone struggling, use Ulead Photo Explorer - it is good for maintaining the quality of the photo as you shrink the image in size. A standard 2.0Mb digital pic can be sized to around 22-30kb with no trouble at all.
> 
> Any questions, please IM me and I'll see if I can help.


You've just got to work out how to adjust the dimensions now


----------



## BreTT

> You've just got to work out how to adjust the dimensions now


Depends on how you look at it....guidelines say under 30k not a particular size.....I aim to get mine under the guideline and provided it doesn't overlap on the right hand side of the screen causing you to have to scroll, I go with it.

Bigger is better isn't it???


----------



## phil

Dunno. There's a lot of sky in that pic.


----------



## BreTT

> Dunno. There's a lot of sky in that pic.


No that is Onich - on the way to Skye... ;D


----------



## phil

I knew there was going to be a crap pun as soon as I posted it.

Brett, is yours one of the many TTs driving around Edinburgh nowadays?


----------



## BreTT

> I knew there was going to be a crap pun as soon as I posted it.
> 
> Brett, is yours one of the many TTs driving around Edinburgh nowadays?


Ok so it was a play on words, but that really is taken in Onich on the way to Skye...

My TT is found in Edinburgh probably once a month or so - most of the time it is north of Edinburgh in Fife and beyond.


----------



## phil

> My TT is found in Edinburgh probably once a month or so - most of the time it is north of Edinburgh in Fife and beyond.


B*****d. There are too many cars and busy roads down here.


----------



## vlastan

Brett, Is this picture with the bridge on the A90?

I am looking on the map and trying to find out the names you keep mentioning. I have never been up there!!


----------



## BreTT

> Brett, Is this picture with the bridge on the A90?
> 
> I am looking on the map and trying to find out the names you keep mentioning. I have never been up there!!


The bridge in the small picture is the Forth Rail Bridge which is parallel to the Forth Road Bridge. The A90 does indeed run across the Forth Road Bridge and becomes the M90 just after you get into Fife.

Onich (which is the subject of the current sig pic) is on the A82 about 10 miles south of Fort William on the west coast of Scotland.

Here endeth Geography 101 Â


----------



## vlastan

I found all these places now! It is nice to know what place looks like what. So I guess you travel a lot between the East and the West coasts of Scotland then?

Where do you actually live then? In the middle?


----------



## BreTT

> I found all these places now! It is nice to know what place looks like what. So I guess you travel a lot between the East and the West coasts of Scotland then?
> 
> Where do you actually live then? In the middle? Â


Lord V, we are going off topic!!! I'll IM you the answer...


----------



## garvin

> ........ and provided it doesn't overlap on the right hand side of the screen causing you to have to scroll, I go with it.
> 
> Bigger is better isn't it??? Â


Only if you are at a resolution of 1024 x 768 .... at 800 x 600 you're sig pic overlaps and at 1280 x 1024 its beginning to look a tad small and, well, at 1600 x 1200 you needn't have bothered .......


----------



## BreTT

> Only if you are at a resolution of 1024 x 768 .... at 800 x 600 you're sig pic overlaps and at 1280 x 1024 its beginning to look a tad small and, well, at 1600 x 1200 you needn't have bothered ....... Â


Wow! I didn't realise that 800x600 existed anymore!  Actually really good point re: the smaller resolutions, I will bear that in mind for future sigs...


----------



## saint

Ach - us Scots need the room - we are built bigger up here and require the 1600x1200 res.....


----------



## BreTT

> Ach - us Scots need the room - we are built bigger up here and require the 1600x1200 res..... Â


Well said! Fek em, my sig pic stays as it is!


----------



## phil

> Ach - us Scots need the room - we are built bigger up here and require the 1600x1200 res.....


Aren't you scots too tight to stretch to 1600x1200?

Well, one of you posted an anti english joke the other day, so I have no guilt


----------



## BreTT

> Aren't you scots too tight to stretch to 1600x1200?
> 
> Well, one of you posted an anti english joke the other day, so I have no guilt


That would be me... I thought the english were supposed to have a good sense of humour? ???


----------



## saint

Ooo - good idea for a Treasure Hunt Day - Find the sense of humour.......

Damn there goes the thread again........soz


----------



## phil

he he he 

I'm just making crap puns out of stereotypes. please excuse me.

I grew up in scotland (10 years in edinburgh, 10 in glasgow) and most of my mates are scottish. Oh, sorry, scotch. We enjoy winding each other up.....

Have to say I miss Edinburgh. But I don't miss not being able to wear an England football top without fear of having my head kicked in by a bunch of eccy and buckfast fuelled neds....

I'll be in Edinburgh on friday afternoon if you want to take this outside...


----------



## saint

Nobody can miss Edinburgh.........it sux........


----------



## phil

Oh yeah, and I miss open roads without other cars on. But I said that on another thread the other day.


----------



## phil

> Nobody can miss Edinburgh.........it sux........


weegie then?


----------



## BreTT

> he he he Â
> 
> I'll be in Edinburgh on friday afternoon if you want to take this outside...


You offering to buy us a pint? I'll travel a long way for a pint especially if someone else is buying! Damn there goes the stereotype again!

Bit chilly this time of year for pavement drinking though! Â


----------



## saint

now - there you go - someone had to metion a drink.......I'll be there erm from opening time.....so call in and I'll get Brett to buy you one.....


----------



## saint

> Bit chilly this time of year for pavement drinking though!


What do you mean.............u ain't obviously tried the good meths yet.........that numbs everything.........its never cold.....


----------



## BreTT

> now - there you go - someone had to metion a drink.......I'll be there erm from opening time.....so call in and I'll get Brett to buy you one.....


What are you thinking? I was going to get the heathen to buy *us* a beer *each*!!!


----------



## BreTT

> What do you mean.............u ain't obviously tried the good meths yet.........that numbs everything.........its never cold.....


One of the joys of living in Falkirk eh?


----------



## saint

Doh......maybe its better if I stay away from drink........


----------



## saint

Hey - there is no joy living in Falkirk.....


----------



## BreTT

> Hey - there is no joy living in Falkirk.....


I met one wee joy that lived in Falkirk. She couldn't take her drink either! : ;D

Nice sig pic by the way (just staying on topic you understand) and not very large either? I should imagine that it should cause no problems for our brethren that can't afford to upgrade their pc's....


----------



## saint

Hey - I never knew you had met my g/f.

oH......and of course your sig pics are tops as usual . I should stay sober and get out more while I still have 3 weeks off work......get some nice pics of the TT infont of some Brewers Fayre.......or Kebab shop


----------



## BreTT

> Hey - I never knew you had met my g/f.
> 
> oH......and of course your sig pics are tops as usual . I should stay sober and get out more while I still have 3 weeks off work......get some nice pics of the TT infont of some Brewers Fayre.......or Kebab shop


Well give us a shout if you are out and about - I am sure we can organise a wee photo shoot. High pressure developing so hopefully some settled weather. Looks like time to wash and polish and get out there for some shots for sig pics....

I missed Invicible going out the other day again by about ten minutes. I spotted her coming along the Forth from Rosyth but by the time I got into a position to get some shots she was away! Â :-[

As for your g/f.... Â [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## saint

Yeah - now have too much time on my hands. Re washing of car for SIG PIC I'll need to get the g/f [smiley=gorgeous.gif] to do it 8) . I'm off ATM due to having a shoulder op just over a week ago.....however am now just getting back into driving. ;D  Selective recovery.....


----------



## BreTT

> Yeah - now have too much time on my hands. Re washing of car for SIG PIC I'll need to get the g/f Â [smiley=gorgeous.gif] to do it Â 8) . I'm off ATM due to having a shoulder op just over a week ago.....however am now just getting back into driving. Â ;D Â  Selective recovery.....


Sounds like you should get some selective pain relief whilst discussing locations for SIG pics....which pub is good for you? ;D


----------



## vlastan

As we are talking about the Scottish people now...every time I have to call the tax office I am in agony!! It is based in Glasgow...and I can't bloody understand what they are talking about.

Why can't they speak proper English?


----------



## saint

BreTT - any - not fussed - though I have always tried to avaoid the Black Bitch in Linlithgow.....lol

Vlas - I cannae understand ye pal.....wit ye oan aboot? (Sa|nt swings his sporran). Please understand that we arr quiet educmacted up hear.....we spoke eNglish just licke yoo though maybe in a sligtlee diferant acent. Bring out the Geordies.....

Oh - btw - Vlas - sig pic is still looking red..... 8)


----------



## vlastan

What is a sporran?

Don't you like my signature then? This is unique red with control pack!! 

I sometimes wonder why do they put customer services in Glasgow to cover the whole of the country...when clearly they speak a different language!


----------



## saint

Sporran - the dangley bit at the front of a kilt.

Call centres in Glasgow.......where do you want them to be sitauted......India or some other country? 

And re the RED no....no...no....RED is great.....


----------



## vlastan

Call centres can be in any part of the county where people speak proper English without any local accents.

...so what do you store in a sporran then...is it the Scottish version of a handbag for men? 

Ok then... I will leave the bright red signature there...just keep on your sunglasses then!! ;D


----------



## phil

> Call centres can be in any part of the county where people speak proper English without any local accents.


Err. where's that then? Or do you assume that people in the south east speak "proper" english and everyone else has an accent? 
Perhaps, just perhaps, English people sound like they've got an English accent to Glasweigans.

Mind you, I've got friends who lived in Glasgow for the 1st 18 years of their lives who still can't understand broad Glasweigan accents.


----------



## coupe-sport

???

<50k sig pics


----------



## BreTT

> ???
> 
> <50k sig pics


That's right and none of the call centre staff are allowed sig pics greater than 50k either!


----------



## StuarTT

> ???
> 
> <50k sig pics


Here you go then, I have a 41k jpeg that I would like to use as my sigpic, However when I test it, it comes out huge (ooer, missus ;D)! Which is bound to lead to complaints. How can I get it down to a sensible size?

Any help gratefully accepted.


----------



## BreTT

> Here you go then, I have a 41k jpeg that I would like to use as my sigpic, However when I test it, it comes out huge (ooer, missus Â ;D)! Which is bound to lead to complaints. How can I get it down to a sensible size?
> 
> Any help gratefully accepted.


Download Ulead Photo Explorer and use it to size your pic. Alternatively, you can email it to me and I'll do it for you. I'll send you my email address by IM.


----------



## StuarTT

Thanks BreTT,

I will try the Ulead site first, otherwise I might have to get back to you.

BTW, have you ever thought of putting all your SigPics on a CD and selling them to the ScoTTish TTourist Board?

I reckon you would make a fortune [smiley=party2.gif]


----------



## BreTT

> Thanks BreTT,
> 
> I will try the Ulead site first, otherwise I might have to get back to you.
> 
> BTW, have you ever thought of putting all your SigPics on a CD and selling them to the ScoTTish TTourist Board?
> 
> I reckon you would make a fortune Â [smiley=party2.gif]


They'd be more interested if there wasn't a TT in the way of most of the views. Sad but true! :-/


----------



## StuarTT

> They'd be more interested if there wasn't a TT in the way of most of the views. Sad but true! Â :-/


What do they know.

We could start a new flame thread 'Bloody tourist boards'. ;D


----------



## PaulS

> I have a 41k jpeg that I would like to use as my sigpic, However when I test it, it comes out huge (ooer, missus Â ;D)! Which is bound to lead to complaints. How can I get it down to a sensible size?


I have the opposite problem, mine come out postage stamp sized Â :-[ Â : The only one I managed to get to come out a reasonable size is the one below, and that was purely by luck! I think this may be something to do with the Freeserve homepage site that they are hosted on - their 'build your own web page' is crap! I think there is some auto re sizing going on somewhere as well.

What is the simpliest web site you can use, purely for hosting pics, and that gives you an easy method of re sizing?

Yes I know I must allocate a whole day to sit down infront of my PC, and RTFM's. Some of this PC stuff is just too tedious for me....

BreTT - you mention Ulead Photo Explorer - do you mean Ulead Photo Express - I have this on my PC.

Some great sig pics on here now Â


----------



## BreTT

> I have the opposite problem, mine come out postage stamp sized Â :-[ Â : The only one I managed to get to come out a reasonable size is the one below, and that was purely by luck! I think this may be something to do with the Freeserve homepage site that they are hosted on - their 'build your own web page' is crap! I think there is some auto re sizing going on somewhere as well.
> 
> What is the simpliest web site you can use, purely for hosting pics, and that gives you an easy method of re sizing?
> 
> Yes I know I must allocate a whole day to sit down infront of my PC, and RTFM's. Some of this PC stuff is just too tedious for me....
> 
> BreTT - you mention Ulead Photo Explorer - do you mean Ulead Photo Express - I have this on my PC.
> 
> Some great sig pics on here now Â


Ulead do both Photo Explorer and Photo Express. Explorer is the one that I use to do my resizing work. It seems to do the job pretty well. I have no idea what Photo Express does though. If you go to www.ulead.com, you can download a "freeware version" of the Explorer. IM me if you are struggling to work out how to resize your pics.

In terms of hosting pics, I am using the TT gallery. Pretty straightforward instructions on Kev's website, but again, if you are struggling, drop me an IM.

Incidentally, a number of people have IM'd me asking me for "full size" pics for use as backgrounds etc so I am sticking them up on the photobox website - those that I have used as sigs as well as some that I haven't. As soon as they are up there, I will update my profile so that the web address is shown.

I have included a copyright on each picture but have tried to make it small and stuck in a corner. I am happy for people on this forum to use any they like for non-commercial purposes though.

Finally, thank you to everyone that has commented on the pictures, I like them and am glad that you do too. ;D


----------



## vlastan

Your pictures are a world of art!! 

Can you give us some more information on how you do them? Do you just stop and take pictures as you travel along or do you wash the TT first and then you go for a couple of hours snapping several of them at a time?


----------



## BreTT

> Your pictures are a world of art!! Â
> 
> Can you give us some more information on how you do them? Do you just stop and take pictures as you travel along or do you wash the TT first and then you go for a couple of hours snapping several of them at a time?


It is just natural talent Lord V....... 

Does it look like I'd cleaned the car prior to taking the one above? It had been on the road for four days in all sorts of December weather.

I just have the camera with me and if there looks like being a nice shot, I take it. Incidentally, not all my shots are of the TT! It would be pretty sad if they were! Some work really well as sig pics, others don't. Usually you have to crop some of the detail out of them for a sig and it often spoils the overall photo.


----------



## t7

Brett - are we still on for producing a TTOC 2004 calendar...?

Maybe mid year we should make some serious plans.. well - if we want anything other than your TT in the photos of course.. :

Louise (vaguely on topic but not at all flame-ey)


----------



## BreTT

> Brett - are we still on for producing a TTOC 2004 calendar...?
> 
> Maybe mid year we should make some serious plans.. well - if we want anything other than your TT in the photos of course.. Â :
> 
> Louise (vaguely on topic but not at all flame-ey)


Yep I'm up for it.....  Will IM you my number/email and we can get organised.


----------



## saint

Brett - remember to keep your kit on this time - those last pics u sent me I had to delete........u don't even see them like that in Biology classes


----------



## BreTT

> Brett - remember to keep your kit on this time - those last pics u sent me I had to delete........u don't even see them like that in Biology classes


Anything for charity!!


----------



## saint

Of course........ ;D


----------



## BreTT

> Of course........ ;D


Very good - so are you going to go out "dressed" like that? My my, it sure is a big un!


----------



## newcasTTle

it would be nice if people's sig pics were not 5 times bigger than the few lines of their comments - would save alot of scrolling and make the whole thing easier to read - there must be a way for the site automatically to scrunch sig pics for display with messages ???


----------



## clived

Given his frequent posting in this thread, I'm suprised that no-one has mnetioned sa|nTT's size...


----------



## saint

Size of course is everything - thank you


----------



## KevinST

Hmmm - you're aware that we try to keep the sig pictures down to about 30K each?? :-/

This also applies for the sig picstures on the left - although the forum resizes the displayed picture to 200x100 pixles (or something like that) the browser still has to download the whole picture... even if it's 100K.

The larger the signature pictures, the slower threads are to load, especially for those still on dial up.


----------



## BreTT

> Hmmm - you're aware that we try to keep the sig pictures down to about 30K each?? Â :-/
> 
> This also applies for the sig picstures on the left - although the forum resizes the displayed picture to 200x100 pixles (or something like that) the browser still has to download the whole picture... even if it's 100K.
> 
> The larger the signature pictures, the slower threads are to load, especially for those still on dial up.


SaInt me boy, got some editing of your pic to do...nearly 70k by my reckoning.... ;D


----------



## Wak

Does my Sig Pic annoy?

I will reduce it if it does! :-/


----------



## phil

> Does my Sig Pic annoy?
> 
> I will reduce it if it does! :-/


Wak, you could certainly crop it so that it just shows the car. 
It would look better without the suburban backdrop anyway.


----------



## phil

and paint it orange


----------



## BreTT

> Does my Sig Pic annoy? Â
> 
> I will reduce it if it does! Â :-/


Work of art Wak, don't change a thing!


----------



## Wak

> Wak, you could certainly crop it so that it just shows the car.
> It would look better without the suburban backdrop anyway.


you...what!!!!!! After lying butt-belly naked..... in the snow.... to get that angle!   ;D ;D


----------



## newcasTTle

i wouldn't worry too much wak - bretts sig pic take up 3" of my screen every time he posts and that's at 1280x1024! some poor bastard on 800x600 just has his whole screen full of wheels and arches! ;D


----------



## BreTT

> i wouldn't worry too much wak - bretts sig pic take up 3" of my screen every time he posts and that's at 1280x1024! some poor bastard on 800x600 just has his whole screen full of wheels and arches! Â ;D


Get a bigger screen then. ;D


----------



## phil

> you...what!!!!!! After lying butt-belly naked..... in the snow.... to get that angle!   ;D ;D


well, some folk around here have pretty pictures of Scotland (not Easterhouse then), and you've got Acacia Avenue, Surrey in yours  (of course you might not live in Surrey)


----------



## vlastan

At 1600x1200 I manage to get two browsers one next to other on my 19" screen...so I have no problems with large pictures.

Actually large pictures helps identify the owner of the posting a lot quicker.


----------

